# Boot oder nicht Boot ?



## Cerfat (20. September 2005)

http://img308.*ih.us/img308/1340/avenger8x84en.jpg

http://www.argoatv.de/

Das wollte ich schon immer mal fragen. Letzte Woche hat einer dieser Privatsender einen Bericht über diese Amphibienfahrzeuge gesendet. Goile Kisten, muß ich sagen was ist.

Aber, wie heißt es doch so schön: Das Angeln vom Boot aus ist nicht gestattet außer man hat den entsprechenden Schein usw.

Ist jetzt so ein Amphibienfahrzeug ein Boot oder nicht ? Oder ist alles was schwimmt ein Boot ? Eine Holzpalette die man ins Wasser werfen könnte, schwimmt auch, wäre diese Holzpalette jetzt ein Boot, oder was ?

Begriffsdefination - Boot ?


----------



## melis (20. September 2005)

*AW: Boot oder nicht Boot ?*

Also so ein Fahrzeug darfst du in Deutschland definitiv als Privatperson nur mit absoluter Ausnahmegenehmigung im Gewässer fahren. Und diese hat so gut wie niemand. Außerdem ist es sowieso überall Verboten. Du brauchst dazu noch einen Führerschein(Motorboot). Liegt wohl daran das du nicht Garantieren kannst das das Fahrzeug kein Öl verliert. (als ob man das bei einem Boot garantieren könnte)

Und wo das Angeln vom Boot aus nicht gestattet ist, dort darf man auch keine anderen Hilfsmittel verwenden Z.B. Kleines Motorboot zum Köder rausfahren an weit entfernte Stellen. Dies ist jedenfalls mein letzter Stand der Kenntnis.


----------



## the-kingfishers (20. September 2005)

*AW: Boot oder nicht Boot ?*

"Also so ein Fahrzeug darfst du in Deutschland definitiv als Privatperson nur mit absoluter Ausnahmegenehmigung im Gewässer fahren"

Das war auch das erste was mir in den kopf kam , befor ich das Ding überhaupt näher inspiziert habe!

Genial!!!!!

mfg Kingfishers


----------



## gerstmichel (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boot oder nicht Boot ?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Also so ein Fahrzeug darfst du in Deutschland definitiv als Privatperson nur mit absoluter Ausnahmegenehmigung im Gewässer fahren. Und diese hat so gut wie niemand. Außerdem ist es sowieso überall Verboten. Du brauchst dazu noch einen Führerschein(Motorboot). Liegt wohl daran das du nicht Garantieren kannst das das Fahrzeug kein Öl verliert. (als ob man das bei einem Boot garantieren könnte)


 
Ist das eine Vermutung oder Erkenntnis? |kopfkrat 

Sicher ist, dass man dafür einen Bootsschein braucht, da das Fahrzeug wohl mehr als 5PS an die Schraube bringt.  
Andererseits, warum sollte es verboten sien, dort wo andere (Motor-)Boote erlaubt sind, mit dem Amphibienfahrzeug zu fahren? #c

Ich seh hier keinen Grund für ein Verbot. Diese Fahrzeuge verlieren genauso wenig (viel) Öl wie andere Boote.

Wo also steht geschrieben, dass man mit Amphibienfahrzeugen nicht in öffentliche Gewässer darf?

Goile Kiste is das schon, wenn das nötige Kleingeld über ist...#q


----------



## melis (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boot oder nicht Boot ?*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das eine Vermutung oder Erkenntnis? |kopfkrat
> 
> Sicher ist, dass man dafür einen Bootsschein braucht, da das Fahrzeug wohl mehr als 5PS an die Schraube bringt.
> Andererseits, warum sollte es verboten sien, dort wo andere (Motor-)Boote erlaubt sind, mit dem Amphibienfahrzeug zu fahren? #c
> ...


 
Wo es geschrieben steht kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber trotzdem bin ich mir  sehr sicher(Hab das mal so gehört bei Kabel1 Reportage). Für mich gibt es da auch keinen echten Unterschied. Versuch das mal heraus zu finden. Wer bestimmt bescheid weiß ist der TÜV, die können immer sagen wer was wofür gebrauchen darf.


----------



## shipper (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boot oder nicht Boot ?*

Hallo Cerfat

So ist es absolut gleichgültig, ob Du ein Boot oder ein Amphibienfahrzeug in Wasser bringst.
Jedoch müssen dafür entsprechende Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein. 
Neben dem Kfz – Führerschein muß auch der Bootsführerschein je nach Fahrtgebiet (binnen, Küste) vorhanden sein.
Zudem muß neben der Straßenzulassung eine Zulassung als Wasserfahrzeug bestehen.
Neben dem (normalen) TÜV muß ein Schwimmfähigkeitszeugnis vorhanden sein. Leider tun sich einige Zulassungsstellen schwer diese Mehrfachnutzung anzuerkennen.
 „ Wofür brauchen Sie das denn“? „ Sowas hatten wir hier noch nie“!  „Ja ich weis nicht......da muß ich erst mal meinen Kollegen.......“!
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mir ein Amphi-Car (Amphi-Ranger aus NATO Bestand) restauriert und nutze es in Weser; Ems, Oste und Mittellandkanal usw. (auch zum Angeln). Es gab bisher noch nie Probleme weder auf der Straße (als Auto)
Noch auf dem Wasser (als Boot). So ist es nicht verboten, in Gewässern auf denen Motorboote zugelassen sind damit zu fahren. Zum wassern versteht sich ja wohl von selbst, das man vorhandene Bootsrampen, Fähranleger u. ä. nutzt, um keinen Flurschaden anzurichten.
Es macht einen riesen Spaß, besonders Reaktionen von Menschen, wenn einfach ein „ Auto“ angefahren kommt, ins Wasser fährt, ohne anzuhalten und.......nicht untergeht.

Gruß shipper

PS.: Bild folgt


----------



## Cerfat (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boot oder nicht Boot ?*

@shipper, du hast das schon sehr gut gesagt. 

Ich hab mal etwas weiter gegoogelt, allerdings noch nicht so das wahre gefunden. Alle Bürokratie wird wohl auch nicht im Netzt stehen.

Bei diesen Argo-Fahrzeugen heißt es, das diese nach einigen Änderungen für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen werden und mit einem normalen PKW-Führerschein auch gefahren werden dürfen. u.a. http://www.4x4traveltours.de/

Nun bin ich dabei auch auf diese Amphi-Fahrzeuge gestoßen. z.B. hier: http://wiesbaden-online.de/on/97/04/16/topnews/amphi.html

Dabei heißt es z.B. das diese Fahrzeuge sowohl eine Zulassung für die Straße als auch für's Wasser haben. Und damit darf man diese mit einem normalen PKW-Führerschein im Fluß fahren.

Jetzt, wenn ich von so einem Amphi-Fahrzeug meine Angel würde auswerfen, angel ich jetzt gesetzeswidrig oder nicht ?


----------



## shipper (21. September 2005)

*AW: Boot oder nicht Boot ?*

Hallo Cerfat

((Und damit darf man diese mit einem normalen PKW-Führerschein im Fluß fahren.))

Das ist seit vielen Jahren vorbei! seit etwa mitte 1980
Es gilt auch bei einem Amphi die Leistung an der Schraube, d.h. max. 5 PS.
Leider ist es in Deutschland so, das wir fast für jeden pup den wir lassen möchten, eine extra Befähigung nachweisen müssen.
Gruß shipper


----------

